# Adding Bluetooth to my LS



## edro (Apr 18, 2012)

Are you wanting to play music over bluetooth? this is the part you nee to purchase to make it work: ACDelco 22797218 Multi Media Player Interface Module Assembly : Amazon.com : Automotive 

I'll go look for the post that talks about the how to.


----------



## edro (Apr 18, 2012)

here's the how too.... this worked great for me
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/5833-diy-bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dc9737, what are you looking for Bluetooth to do for you? Hands free dialing or streaming music/media? This is handled by two different Bluetooth radios in the car.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

or as mentioned a few times the Bluestar module, which, if I understood correctly, replaces the OnStar module in the Cruze. I am very curious about it but haven't heard of any "real world" experiences about it.


----------



## dc9737 (Feb 2, 2013)

Both music AND hands-free from/on my phone actually.
I was a little surprised when the GM Service guy just said "no can do". 

Thank you for the ideas, Gentlemen.


----------



## Geo (May 25, 2013)

Revival of old thread, but did you get this figured out? I've this same problem on my 2011 eco. Does the dyi ad2p work as just a plug and go?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Geo - in order for the Bluetooth PDIM to work you must already have a PDIM to replace. As far as we have determined this means a base radio with steering wheel controls and the USB/Aux ports in the center glovebox. If you have this configuration start by opening up your car as described in the link to the Bluetooth Stereo Aux in my signature to verify you have a PDIM to replace.


----------



## Geo (May 25, 2013)

Ah so not having steering wheel controls nor a usb in the glovebox screws me there? Excuse my ignorance, new to the GM world.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well looks like my search for an eco or lt begins again.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

